# Permission NOT granted to Vertiscope



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Permission NOT granted to Vertical Scope*

Dear Forum Friends, If you go down to the very bottom of the forum home page and click on "terms of use." you will see what this thread is in regards to. I have no knowledge of Vertical Scopes intent- but it does not hurt to have a record of protest. I have no idea if this would stand up in court, but at least it would serve as a public record. I would suggest everyone copy and paste what I have written below and post on this thread with your signature til we figure it out.

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,

Missy F. , Havanese Forum Member since 2006


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect our intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope or it's associates or affiliates. Do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Karen 
Havanese Forum member since 2006


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I am with you on this Missy.


Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect our intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope or it's associates or affiliates. Do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Heather Andrews (Havanese forum Member Since 2007)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was hoping we would get an update because I just read that language too and it makes me pretty angry that it was just slapped on there but no way I want any of my stories or photos to do with me nor my furkids used in anyway let alone a profit or misrepresentation-ugh!



> You agree to grant to HAVANESEFORUM.COM a non exclusive, royalty free, worldwide, perpetual license to reproduce, distribute, transmit, sublicense, create derivative works of, publicly display, publish and perform any materials and other information you submit to any public areas, chat rooms, bulletin boards, newsgroups or forums of HAVANESEFORUM.COM or which you provide by email or any other means to HAVANESEFORUM.COM and in any media now known or hereafter developed. Further, you grant to HAVANESEFORUM.COM the right to use your name and or user name in connection with the submitted materials and other information as well as in connection with all advertising, marketing and promotional material related thereto, together with use on any other VerticalScope Inc. web sites. You agree that you shall have no recourse against VerticalScope Inc. for any alleged or actual infringement or misappropriation of any proprietary right in your communications to HAVANESEFORUM.COM.


http://www.verticalscope.com/aboutus/tos.php?site=havaneseforum.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Excellent idea Missy. 

To the new HAVANESEFORUM.COM owners:


Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect our intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum without my consent. 

Beverly Ashley
HavaneseForum.com member since 2006


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Are you F***ing kidding me????? I don't bloody think so.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Ann Adams - Havanese Forum Member since 2007


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect our intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum without my consent.

Amanda
HavaneseForum.com member since 2006


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Leeann Karlson - Havanese Forum Member since 2007


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect our intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and its associates or affiliates do not have my permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner on this forum without my consent and that I specifically refuse permission and reject the Terms of Service posted on this site. 

Jane
HavaneseForum.com member since 2009


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Paige Thomas - Havanese Forum Member since 2006


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect our intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope or it's associates or affiliates, do NOT have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum without my consent.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely, 

Janet Hicks
Janizona Havanese
Havanese Forum Member


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

OMG!!!! This is unacceptable. Anything posted on this forum prior to August 10, 2010 should NOT be the property of Verticle Scope as they didn't have control of what we all posted, ie, pictures, video's, stories. 

All pictures I have posted belong to me and I have the copyrights to all of them. 

Verticle Scope does not have my permission to use any pictures, video's, etc I have posted on this forum. 

I will also be sending them an email notifying them of this as well. I would suggest EVERYONE else does the same.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Carolina
Havanese Forum Member since 2007


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,

Jane Littau - Havanese Forum Member since 2007


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I would suggest no one post any pictures or video's you don't want used without your permission or knowledge.

Also send an email to [email protected] stating they remove all pictures and video's you have posted as you are not giving them permission to use any content, pictures, videos you have posted on this forum.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I will look into this for you guys.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,

Susan Baxter
Havanese Forum member since 2007


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you Melissa. I knew you'd stick up for everyone!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the info Kathy. Thanks Melissa.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and video's as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

My forum name is Kathy and I joined the Havanese Forum in November 2006.

Kathy Patrick
[email protected]


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,

Ryan Faust - Havanese Forum Member since 2007


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,

Sally
Havanese Forum member since April 2007


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Sheri
Havanese Forum Member since 2008


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Elizabeth Garcia
Havanese Forum Member since 2009


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Michele Raiola
HavaneseForum member since 2006


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 


Sincerely, 
Kim Theriot-Smith
HavaneseForum member since 2008


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or its associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.


Sincerely,
Allison
HavaneseForum member since 2010


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

Sincerely, 
Dale Sudderth
Havanese Forum member since 2008


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Jennifer Cox (Havanese Forum Member since 2010)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.


Sincerely, 

Jill C. , Havanese Forum Member since 2008


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Marie (Havanese Forum Member since 2007)


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely, 

Sylvia (Havanese Forum Member since 2009)


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,
dboudreau (Havanese Forum Member since Jan 2007)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Sharlene Briggs - Havanese Forum Member since 2008


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Beth, Forum Member since July, 2008


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Carol, Havanese Forum Member since 2008


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or its associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Poornima , Havanese Forum Member since 2007


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

This is so weird . . . I cannot even find the Terms of Use at the bottom of my home page. Has it been temporarily deleted, or is it my Mac/browser? Yung may regret taking this on after all this hoopla! However, I agree the terms need to be changed. This is a strong forum and we are not going to leave without a fight!

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and video's as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.


Sincerely, 

Kathy R. , Havanese Forum Member since 2008


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and video's as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.


Sincerely, 

Leslie, Havanese Forum Member since 2007


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,

Sylvia C. , Havanese Forum Member since 2007


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Flynn Gentry-Taylor and Sir Winston


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 


All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and video's as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Carole Pellegrino
Havaneseforum.com member since Aug. 2007


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would not get too hysterical about this since there is no way any entity can come into a forum (or anywhere else) and post "terms of use" that would be retroactive to the past, when they didn't own. I personally would vigorously defend my copyright, should anyone try, and because of the business I'm in, I know excellent copyright infringement attorneys. That having been said, I *absolutely and unequivocally do not give permission to the new owners of this forum to use my previously submitted photos.*


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 


Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Anne Orr
Member since 2008


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 


All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and video's as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Julie Jorgensen
Havaneseforum.com member since Feb. 2007

:attention: I decided to just delete all the photos I have posted. Thank you.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you Missy!

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and video's as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,

Pat L (aka lcy_pt), Havanese Forum Member since 2007

P.S. I too have removed all of my photos....and simply do not have the time to go back and delete each and every post I have made.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Michelle


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,
Rory


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and video's as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Sandi Austin Havanese Forum Member since 2007


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have added Kathy's paragraph to my first post to make it easier for everyone. Thanks Kathy. Julie, how did you delete all your pictures in threads? did you go one at a time? it is pretty easy to delete gallery pictures. 

Allthough I started this thread, and feel it is important to state our desires. I do think we should give VS a chance. Most likely they will make most of their money by selling adds for things we already use (and post about) ...like IOD, Natures Variety, CC combs and brushes. And VSmay be in a position with all their sites to make the advertisers offer us deals exclusive to the sight. I say protect our interests (so keep pasting and posting, but lets see what happens. I would certainly check out a new forum, we all have such history here, wouldn't it be nice if the changes are only for the best.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Guys, there is no apostrophe in _videos_. _"I own the copyrights too and video's as well,"_
The apostrophe actually changes the meaning.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 


All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and video's as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Kara Craig Kaiser....

Julie, Any short cut tips to delete all of my photos and stuff?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,

Joyce Mikulski
__________________


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

ls-indy (Member since April, 2008)


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and video's as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

My forum name is Arlene Etzig.

Arlene Etzig
[email protected]


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

Let this stand as a public record that I own the copyrights to all of my posts, including those which may include photos, that were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates DO NOT have permission to sell or use any photos or comments, in whole or in part, posted by me prior to August, 10 2010 in any form or manner other than originally posted on this forum without my express written consent. 

If this is not acceptable to Vertical Scope, I demand that Vertical Scope immediately delete all posts and photos contributed to this forum by me prior to this date and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 

Karen Randall


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 


All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Christy Thompson
Forum username Good Buddy
Member since Feb. 2007


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Nicole (Mom2Izzo)


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 


All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
T.Lynn Holt
Forum username Lynn
Member since Jan 2007
__________________


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely, 
Suzanne
Forum Members since May 2007


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Dear *Vertical* *Scope*,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that *Vertical* *Scope* and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for *Vertical* *Scope* to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely,

Renee Jarboe, Havanese Forum Member since September 2008


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Dear Vertical Scope,

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love.

Sincerely, 

Miss Paige (User Name)
Pat
Havanese Forum Member since 2008


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Dear Vertical Scope, 

As I figure out how to navigate and protect my intellectual and photographic property posted on this site, let this stand as a public record that Vertical Scope and/or it's associates or affiliates, do not have permission to use the photos or comments posted prior to today, August, 10 2010 in any form, or manner other than originally posted on this forum, without my consent. 

All of my posts which may include pictures, I own the copyrights too and videos as well, were posted prior to the adoption of the terms of use, effective August 10, 2010. I do not give permission for Vertical Scope to use the posts/photos, etc. I shared on the Havanese Forum prior to August 10, 2010 for any of those purposes listed in your "Terms of Use" and, in fact, refuse permission and I decline to accept those Terms of Use and demand that you immediately delete all posts by me and not reuse or republish them in any way.

Please do not take this post as hostile. I (and those who post below) love this forum dearly and hope it remains the same trusting place we have come to love. 

Sincerely,

Jeanne Dilworth
user name: MaddiesMom
Havanese Forum member since March 2007


----------

